# OpenOffice 2.4 nie buduje się

## matiit

```
/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:402: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator>>=(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, sal_uInt64&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:423: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:426: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:429: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:432: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator>>=(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, float&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:454: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:457: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:461: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator>>=(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, double&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:478: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:481: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:484: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:487: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:491: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator>>=(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, rtl::OUString&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:508: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator==(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, const rtl::OUString&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:517: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator>>=(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, com::sun::star::uno::Type&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:525: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator==(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, const com::sun::star::uno::Type&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:534: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx: In function 'sal_Bool com::sun::star::uno::operator==(const com::sun::star::uno::Any&, const com::sun::star::uno::BaseReference&)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/com/sun/star/uno/Any.hxx:554: warning: dereferencing type-punned pointer will break strict-aliasing rules

cc1plus: out of memory allocating 94208056 bytes after a total of 14176256 bytes

dmake:  Error code 1, while making '../../unxlngi6.pro/slo/qnametostr.obj'

---* tg_merge.mk *---

dmake:  Error code 255, while making 'do_it_noopt'

---* tg_merge.mk *---

ERROR: Error 65280 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/work/ooo/build/OOH680_m12/writerfilter/source/resourcemodel

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.4.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5353:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       make || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/openoffice-2.4.0/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Wersja 1.2 buduje się poprawnie

----------

## arach

Daj więcej errora z góry. Na żadnej z wklejonych linijek nie ma 'error' z tego co widzę.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
cc1plus: out of memory allocating 94208056 bytes after a total of 14176256 bytes 
```

 Może problem z pamięcią?

----------

## Lord_Raven

Przed chwila skonczylem kompilowac potworka nie napotkawszy zadnych przeszkód.  Moze brakło miejsca na dysku?

----------

## mentorsct

Lord_Raven a nie zawieszał ci sie kompilator? Bo mnie to konsola sie wyłączala po pewnym czasie, a kompa tak zamulalo ze nie był wstanie nic zrobic. Wkurzyłem sie i binarke podinstalowałem sobie. Duze są zmiany w 2.4 ? Bo ja mam 2.3 i sie zastanawiam nad tym.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Pryka

Zmiany w OpenOffice są rzecz jasna wypisane na ich stronie http://development.openoffice.org/releases/2.4.0.html

Sam właśnie ściągam binarkę bo nie mam, aż tyle miejsca na kompilację tej kobyły  :Razz: 

----------

## matiit

Miejsca na dysku mam...100gb? (na /) pamięci raczej sprawne... :/

http://wklej.org/id/2878b758bb

----------

## mentorsct

Oki w takim razie i ja sobie sciagne binarke i porównam jakie tam cudeńka nowe sa  :Smile:  . W sumie to jakies 5 sek szybciej uruchomi sie kompilowany niz binarka.

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> W sumie to jakies 5 sek szybciej uruchomi sie kompilowany niz binarka.

 

Mniej i to o wiele, 0,4s w granicach do 1s

----------

## tallica

OOo 2.4 skompilowane i działa...

```
real   157m11.341s

user   130m44.630s

sys   16m13.066s
```

Podczas kompilacji wywaliło mi to samo co matiit'emu, zapełniło cały ram (2GB) i ok 600MB swapu... komputer zwolnił oczywiście  :Wink:  ale po pewnym czasie kontynuował kompilacje.

EDIT:

Podobny problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-681086-highlight-ooh680m12+solver+680.html

Ja mam -j3, procesor C2D e4300  :Wink: 

----------

## matiit

Michał, no mi przerwalo tą kompilacje... więc co powinienem ją ponowić?

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

hm, skusiłbym się, ale z tego co wiem to na amd64 trzeba z binarki, mam rację?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> hm, skusiłbym się, ale z tego co wiem to na amd64 trzeba z binarki, mam rację?

 Nie masz.  :Razz: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

Nie przypominam sobie by mi cos zacielo. Kompilacja leciala w tle, a w jej trakcie praktrycznie caly czas pracowalem na kompie. Mam 2 rdzenie + 3GB ramu i 512MB swapu. Jedyne na co zwrócilem uwage to glosniejsza praca wiatraka :>

Dodam jeszcze ze mam w make.conf ustawione PORTAGE_NICENESS=19

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

>  *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   hm, skusiłbym się, ale z tego co wiem to na amd64 trzeba z binarki, mam rację? Nie masz. 

 

A jednak. Openoffice chce kompilować mozilla-firefox i zostane bez javy i flasha ;/

----------

## unK

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*    *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   hm, skusiłbym się, ale z tego co wiem to na amd64 trzeba z binarki, mam rację? Nie masz.  
> 
> A jednak. Openoffice chce kompilować mozilla-firefox i zostane bez javy i flasha ;/

 

bo pewnie masz włączoną flagę USE firefox, ta?

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *TBH the lolmaker wrote:*   

> A jednak. Openoffice chce kompilować mozilla-firefox i zostane bez javy i flasha ;/

 

Niby czemu? Jest flaga "java" i jest nspluginwrapper. w czym problem?

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

nspluginwrapper mnie nie lubi ;] zostanę lepiej przy binarce, przynajmniej na razie.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mi także się skompilowało bez problemu za 2 razem bo musiało pobrać nowszy ooo build z .5 na końcu. 

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.0  USE="cups dbus gtk java kde odk pam xulrunner -binfilter -debug -eds -firefox -gnome -gstreamer -ldap -mono -seamonkey -webdav" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB 

```

----------

